# Problème avec la touche alt



## mom@skynet.be (14 Mai 2010)

Depuis deux jours la touche alt de mon clavier est inopérante en combinaison avec les touches numériques, par exemple alt + è pour ouvrir les guillemets. Ce n'est pas un problème de matériel, quand je change de session tout va bien. Le problème se pose aussi bien sur mon clavier étendu que sur celui du MacBookPro.
Que dois je faire ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

